# missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so



## Alain De Vos (Apr 13, 2020)

Openblas is installed.
But
#pkg check -a -d
returns
julia11 is missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so
octave is missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so
py27-numpy is missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so
py37-numpy is missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so
py37-scipy is missing a required shared library: libopenblasp.so.0
suitesparse is missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so
sundials is missing a required shared library: libopenblas.so

ldconfig -r does not show openblas.
But everything seems to work fine, so why does pkg check returns this missing shared library.


----------

